# BUGS



## madge (Aug 22, 2009)

Taken these hover fly pictures while they basked in the sun a few weeks ago


----------



## Phranquey (Aug 22, 2009)

First, please number your pictures...that makes it easier for C&C.

Most of these are spot on...:thumbup:  Very nice.

A couple of them have the focal point in the wrong location...namely 3 & 4.  You are focused on his butt...


----------



## DigitalScape (Aug 23, 2009)

For the most part, these are very good.  Nice composition, great colors.  I enjoyed looking at them.


----------



## Overread (Aug 27, 2009)

Like the others I overall like this series of shots - I would be interested to know how your focusing them though. A few (As noted before) do have your focus point in "the wrong place" since for most macro (and wildlife work) its almost the unwritten rule that the eyes must be in focus. Its about the only thing that does stand out in this series of shots 
I really do like 9 - a good close up and eyedetails are clear even at websize (something that is often lost when resizing for the net I find).


----------

